# Manufacturer of Table tops?



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Does anyone know of a company that would supply or make me a bespoke table top, now that I have taken away my fixed table?
Thanks and kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

would be interesting what you use the space for now you have removed the fixed table, as we use it all the time.... just being nosie i guess :lol:


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*manufacturer of Table tops?*

Hi
We don't use the space for anything in particular, but it just creates so much more space and more room in the evenings for lounging about!!!
The table in the new Hymer 694 is great but takes up so much room and one has to constantly squeeze past it.
Regards
Martin


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Martin, 

Ok cool...some people have cut that table off just before it butts up to the wall and have put a long hindge on the orgional top then it allows you to fold it down when not in use... in most cases they have a rear bed, we have the rear lounge option allowing the best of both worlds... :roll: I think I had some pictures of the mod, but it was some time ago so may be lost, but I can't help you with your request....

Now found the Pictures that Andy did to his B694 fixed table.... looks very good to me


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Table*

Hi

There are a lot of firms that have them pre made in various sizes such as. Google "bistro table top" and search from there.

Another option is a good kitchen retailer. They can cut worktop (30mm rather than 40mm) and then "iron on" an edging for you.

Russell

Here is a pic of my home made table featuring a Fiamma leg and a 600mm circular top.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

I have the original table from my 1993 Hymer 544.

It has a drop down leg attached underneath and is/was fixed to the side of the van.

It is in excellent condition with no damage.

Regards

Drew


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have now found the pictures I mentioned and can only upload 3 pictures so here's the file with all 8 pictures... I hope that gives you some ideas....


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*manufacturer of Table tops?*

Hi
Thanks for your replies and photos.
My B694 is the new 2010 model and the layout is nothing like the old one, so no wall area is available to do the mod.
I could use worktop but it is so heavy and one of the reasons, apart from extra space, for removing the table was to try and cut down on the nearly 20 kilos the original weighs.
Kind regards
Martin


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok Cool I did not know there was a new vertion of the twin axel B694..... 20Kgs in my pay load is not that important as I have at least 1200Kgs of pay load hence the twin axel still sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*manufacturer of Table tops?*

Hi Clive
There is no new twin axle version. The new B694 is 7.45 mtrs single axle.
Gross weight 4250 here in France.
Regards
Martin


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try this link for Southdowns at Portsmouth. http://www.southdownsmotorcaravans.co.uk/accessories/table_top_replacement.php

They also have Zwaardis table legs.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Any competent carpenter/joiner will make what you want. Why not get the bits and do it yourself?


----------

